# Adding door in hallway between two rooms



## aminus21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Morning all, me first post here =) 

I found a similar post while searching, but was wondering if I could get some help specific to my situation. 

I wanted to add a door in a hallway between two rooms. One of the rooms is an office and the other is a bedroom. In the winter, I like to use a little standout heater in the room, but I have to run it on high to keep the room warm. No one sleeps in the other room, so it'd be nice to have a door in between to keep the heat in, as well as a little privacy in the office/room. 

How would I go about doing this? Here's a scematic: 
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/952/dooraddition.png 

I'm thinking add framing wood on three sides (right, left, and top), and also I'd have to add drywall because doors are 80 inches feet tall, and not 96?


Then get an interior door in the frame from HD.. 

I was also thinking if it would be possible to get a 36 inch wide door and 96 inch height, and then just use 1x4s for the framing? And it's ok to use drywall screws and screw the wood framing over the drywall? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

drywall screws will work fine. But you need to fasten the studs to the studs behind the drywall in the hallway, not just to the drywall. Cheaper to use a standard pre-hung door. And only 2'6" Will look better with some wall on each side. And the extra height is special order and will cost much more than the work to drywall and paint.


----------

